# Monthly Challenge (2018 - Nov)



## Lou Currier (Nov 4, 2018)

Are you ready for this months challenge?

For this challenge I am looking for a project made from any type of medium that celebrates the spirit of thanksgiving.

Have your project picture posted in this thread by 6pm EST November 30th. Once all entries are in I will created the poll and everyone will have 72 hours to vote for the big kahuna 

Are you up to the challenge? Dust off those  and get cracking 

And don’t forget to vote for your favorite for October


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 5 | Creative 1


----------

